# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado Sierra Exportadora  VENTA DE JENGIBRE ORGÁNICO

## maria.silva9207

Hola holaTemas similares: Busco exportadores de Kion o Jengibre orgánico para programa mensual OFRECEMOS KION, JENGIBRE O GINGER PERUANO DE EXPORTACIÓN (CONVENCIONAL Y ORGÁNICO) Artículo: Aumenta la demanda por jengibre orgánico peruano VENTA DE JENGIBRE FRESCO, JENGIBRE EN HOJUELAS Y JENGIBRE EN POLVO Busco exportadores de Kion o Jengibre orgánico

----------


## dazubur

Me interesa por favor contactarme a david.zuniga@outlook.com o al 956950964

----------

